# Blue tooth headsets



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Great idea when in the car...

Fucking stupid when walking around the supermarket


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

100% agree wankers.


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

Yep - no argument from me - 100% agree :x


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

coupe-sport said:


> Fucking stupid when walking around the supermarket


Frustrated trekkies!!


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

Not sure which is worst - bluetooth headset, or holding the phone in your hand whilst talking on the handsfree. Tossers!

H


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

Totally "look at moi" wankers, another thing i cant stand is idiots who clip the phone to their belt - that has to be the secret signal of the "im a sad bastard society"


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

ronin said:


> Totally "look at moi" wankers, another thing i cant stand is idiots who clip the phone to their belt - that has to be the secret signal of the "im a sad bastard society"


Along with the loop keyring with a million keys on your belt loop very cool


----------



## stephengreen (May 6, 2002)

ronin said:


> Totally "look at moi" wankers, another thing i cant stand is idiots who clip the phone to their belt - that has to be the secret signal of the "im a sad bastard society"


 its the twat attached to the phone by its case that pisses me. :roll:


----------



## Joegod (Aug 25, 2004)

Totally agree.

Saw a guy today in the supermarket and wearing his headset...talking (shouting) at the top of his voce [smiley=rifle.gif] "yeah, they've only got the penne pasta. Shall I get the shells instead....blah, blah blah"

SHUT THE FUCK UP.


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

hmmmm, deja-vu? 
5 years ago this was a flame about people using mobiles phones at all... 5 years from now... your headset will be embedded in your ear at birth! and no one will give a dam, :lol: :lol: :lol:

Course, there wont be supermarkets to walk around....all automated delivery when your fridge things you need it! :lol: :lol:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

ronin said:


> Totally "look at moi" wankers, another thing i cant stand is idiots who clip the phone to their belt - that has to be the secret signal of the "im a sad bastard society"


Back when noone HAD a mobile phone, it was kind of "cool" to wear it on a belt clip... :lol: Nowadays, you just look like a complete c u n t.

People wander around the bloody canteen at work with their headsets on, like they are REALLY expecting an important call. Do NOT sit and eat wearing a bluetooth headset, because you WILL look like an absolute prick. You work in marketing - nothing is THAT important that you have to interupt your dinner to speak on your wanky headset. If it rings, reach for your phone like everyone else... or better still, decline the call and carry on eating.


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Seems that this subject is a hot topic, great language!!


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

To add to my initial flame - walking around town at lunchtime - guy with blue tooth headset and ipod earphones ? - How the fuck does that work then ?


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

100% agree also. Amazing how people actually think they look cool when they look like total w**kers! Agree with the phone on the belt clip thing as well - style bypass.

Damian


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Borg collectives!!

Anyway, they may talk on the phone at the time that you saw them or expect a phone call any minute now. So they are ready to accept it.

Also they may think that they look cool to show off that they have a nice handset and bluetooth accessory.


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

jampott said:


> ronin said:
> 
> 
> > Totally "look at moi" wankers, another thing i cant stand is idiots who clip the phone to their belt - that has to be the secret signal of the "im a sad bastard society"
> ...


Jam

Sorry it has never been cool to have a phone strapped to your belt but it is cool in the 80's to walk around with one of those big fuck off phones.


----------



## stephengreen (May 6, 2002)

snaxo said:


> 100% agree also. Amazing how people actually think they look cool when they look like total w**kers!
> 
> Damian


 Yep a lot like TT- R drivers! :lol:


----------



## justinp (May 7, 2002)

A bluetooth headset may make you look a complete c u n t, but is it as bad as holding an XDA to your ear.

Ive had both, and it was always a toss up which one made me look more or a twat.

Cheers

JustinP


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

justinp said:


> A bluetooth headset may make you look a complete c u n t, but is it as bad as holding an XDA to your ear.
> 
> Ive had both, and it was always a toss up which one made me look more or a twat.
> 
> ...


I've heard you look a twat with neither... :lol:

(sorry, but you fed the punchline for that one yourself!!)


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

jampott said:


> Back when noone HAD a mobile phone, it was kind of "cool" to wear it on a belt clip... :lol: Nowadays, you just look like a complete c u n t.


When hardly anyone had a mobile phone they were too fucking big to clip to your belt without causing lasting damage to ligaments!

I remember the first one my dad got in the back half of the 80's. It was the size of a housebrick, if not bigger!


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

jam said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > Back when noone HAD a mobile phone, it was kind of "cool" to wear it on a belt clip... :lol: Nowadays, you just look like a complete c u n t.
> ...


With a separate suitcase for the battery. Still remember an ex-GF's dad and his in-car phone. There was no room in the passenger footwell with all the gubbins that went with it.


----------



## whirlypig (Feb 20, 2003)

jam said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > Back when noone HAD a mobile phone, it was kind of "cool" to wear it on a belt clip... :lol: Nowadays, you just look like a complete c u n t.
> ...


Now I feel really old, one of the guys I used to work with years ago had a transportable, a corded handset attached to a box about the size and weight of two housebricks. I have to admit to having one of those Motorola bricks, but it was company issue.


----------



## beastty (May 7, 2002)

Saw a guy on the underground with a headset on.

Now walking down the street / in the cafe at lunch time you may just get a call.... On the Underground what a T W A N K E R (that a cross between a twat and a wanker)


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

beastty said:


> Saw a guy on the underground with a headset on.
> 
> Now walking down the street / in the cafe at lunch time you may just get a call.... On the Underground what a T W A N K E R (that a cross between a twat and a wanker)


Maybe he was listening to music.


----------



## beastty (May 7, 2002)

vlastan said:


> beastty said:
> 
> 
> > Saw a guy on the underground with a headset on.
> ...


A clue to the type of headset I was referring to can be found in the title of the thread. [smiley=stupid.gif]

Further clues are available if needed.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

I know exactly what you meant. But a bluetooth headset can only communicate speech for a phone call, but also speech and music from an MP3 song. :roll:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Hehehehe... some guy was standing in our reception today, chatting away loudly on his BT headset. I can only assume it was an early Xmas pressie, or that it wasn't working properly, because he insisted on holding the handset up near his chin... :lol: Had he finished the phonecall while I was there, I would have politely explained the concept to him and even explained what a total bell-end he looked...

(but he didn't finish :evil: )


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

kingcutter said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > ronin said:
> ...


Me and a few mates all went and bought the Motorola brick phone with the wrap around leather cases earlier on in the year.


----------



## AvusLee (Jun 12, 2004)

ronin said:


> kingcutter said:
> 
> 
> > jampott said:
> ...


Cool, How retro are you.
Do they work on todays phone networks?


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

Yeah - we bought the last ones they did so they are digital. You cant text on them and the battery lasts 3 hours if you are lucky but we normally take em out on boys nights outs


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

ronin said:


> but we normally take em out on boys nights outs


You must "score" lots with the ladies since you have access to such a cool gadget. :lol:


----------



## justinp (May 7, 2002)

Ive got one of these, but Ive never taken it out of the house.








It was the fiirst mobile video phone , and its huge.

Cheers

JustinP


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

believe me, would you wear one to a clinic when you see a doctor...some muppets do.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

DXN said:


> believe me, would you wear one to a clinic when you see a doctor...some muppets do.


And using a mobile inside a hospital is banned!!

Of course I doubt that interference from mobile will upset equipment, but there you go.


----------



## malTTeezer (Nov 27, 2003)

my local hospital has "mobile friendly" zones [smiley=huh2.gif]


----------



## sssgucci (Nov 20, 2004)

coupe-sport said:


> To add to my initial flame - walking around town at lunchtime - guy with blue tooth headset and ipod earphones ? - How the fuck does that work then ?


Hi, I just noticed your sig, why have you gone from a TT to a crappy mr2?


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

sssgucci said:


> coupe-sport said:
> 
> 
> > To add to my initial flame - walking around town at lunchtime - guy with blue tooth headset and ipod earphones ? - How the fuck does that work then ?
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## sssgucci (Nov 20, 2004)

Damn, I just read over my previous post!! It sounds abit rude! I did not mean to sound so rude and I am sure you have a damn good reason.


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Can someone advise - Is a Bluetooth headset considered 'ok' for using in the car whilst driving, as I've just been given one for Christmas 

If not, I'll take it back :roll: :wink: :wink:


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

PaulS said:


> Can someone advise - Is a Bluetooth headset actually ok for using in the car whilst driving, as I've just been given one for Christmas
> 
> If not, I'll take it back :roll: :wink: :wink:


Yes, so long as you don't press any buttons to dial - actually my old Jabra / 6310 combo was good for voice tag setup - just program the voicetags, say 'Home', 'Gym', 'Girlfriend', 'Wife'etc and it would dial thru.

Actually one good reason for leaving the sodding thing on your ear is that when the bluetooth is connected you hear nothing thru the phone speaker / mic. So it can be easier to leave it on even if it looks wanky.


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Its a Sony Ericsson Akono HBH300 to go with a T610 phone.

I Couldn't be bothered to get another car kit fitted, and as I regularly swap between 2 cars, I thought this was a good solution. 
I must set up the voice actuation carefully :wink:

So in the car I'll wear it on my left ear so as not to make it too obvious :roll:


----------

